# MRI brachial plexus - appropriate CPT code



## Kimberley (Oct 1, 2008)

What is the appropriate CPT code for an MRI brachial plexus?  Not related to any kind of cancers?

Thanks

Kimberley Tober, CPC
Franklin, TN


----------



## JBell (Oct 21, 2008)

*MRI Brachial Plexus*

Try using 71552 MRI Chest w/wo

JBell, CPC


----------

